# success stories for unmedicated diui



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

As the title says I'm looking for success stories for unmedicated diui....I've searched on ff and I've googled but not finding any!!   

We've had 2 failed icsi an now it's been suggested we shud try diui but I feel as tho this a step backwards surely??   mind in overdrive!!


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

No stories   
Not having any hope in taking this route


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm sorry   I had six unmedicated DIUI and all bfn. Why can't you have a medicated DIUI cycle??


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Never really asked but I wud assume medicated wud be a lot more money and I think I'd rather put that into an ivf cycle instead


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh I see! It may be worth asking the cost with Gonal f and Ovitrelle as that's been my successful cycles!


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Diui is the next route we are considering. My friend had one unmedicated Diui cycle and was successful. Obviously everyone is different but this gives me hope 👍👍 
Best of luck xx


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,

Unmedicated IUI with DS worked for us. We were successful on our second go. We now have a little girl who is a year old this week.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Financially uf paying , you may as well try multiple home insemination with ds as you had with iui; I know of more accounts of bfps this way than iui.

The cryos thread on the single women board can advise further.

Good luck.


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi - I am rarely on FF now but we have three children conceived this way. All I medicated DIUI.

Worked 1/2 cycles each time.

It definitely can work. Xxxxx


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Unmedicated. Damn autocorrect!!


----------

